# Harmonica holder?



## oneshot (Feb 10, 2022)

Is there a specific type to use? How do you modify it to hold a card?


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 11, 2022)

I just tape the card onto the harmonica holder. In some models you can slide it in.

There is just one type(size) available in the retail stores where I live. I guess the smaller it is, the better. Since MBLD exec goes from 10-30 minutes, we do not want to be uncomfortable with a big harmonica holder.


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 28, 2022)

I just bought a standing music notes holder for my home MBLD attempts. I find it more convenient than harmonica holder tbh.


----------



## Samuel Baird (Nov 28, 2022)

This is the one I bought from Amazon. I disassembled it and removed the spring mechanism. It currently uses a sheet of stiff card stock but I plan on getting some laminated paper with magnets glued to it to use in the future


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 29, 2022)

Samuel Baird said:


> This is the one I bought from Amazon. I disassembled it and removed the spring mechanism. It currently uses a sheet of stiff card stock but I plan on getting some laminated paper with magnets glued to it to use in the future


Looks good.

Gluing magnets is better than having a lot of sticky tape.

Rowe used magnets on his harmonica holder and it looked convenient.


----------

